# How busy will the underground be?



## Fools Motto (17 July 2012)

My OH has just warned me that, London Bridge and a few others are going to experience upto a 2 hour wait to get on a tube? I take this to only be appropriate when 'rush hour' commuters meet Olympic Travellers... but am I likely to be wrong in thinking this? Will it be THAT busy full stop?
I'm coming from Clapham on the day, so if any bright sparks can suggest a route, that hopefully won't be met with so much human traffic as OH predicts then many thanks!


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

There's a reason why they're saying avoid London bridge - hideous station IMHO and busy most of the day and eve in my experience. 

I'm going into Victoria and getting a train to Blackheath, avoiding any form of tube and central London  Do that enough the rest of the time.


----------



## Lynnie1 (17 July 2012)

If its anything like as busy as it was today pack your can opener


----------



## Fools Motto (17 July 2012)

What is the name of the station 'above' London Bridge, between Bank from central and Monument from district?  - Can that be used to gain access to the DLR?
I've got to come in via the Northen Line....


----------



## xspiralx (17 July 2012)

I'm not sure, but I am coming on the mainline into Waterloo, and I'm thinking I'll walk to Charing Cross and get another mainline train from there to Blackheath. Really don't want to have anything to do with the tubes, particularly as we will be travelling in at rush hour.


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			What is the name of the station 'above' London Bridge, between Bank from central and Monument from district?  - Can that be used to gain access to the DLR?
I've got to come in via the Northen Line....
		
Click to expand...

There isn't one. The 3 interconnecting dots on the map are literally Bank & Monument joined together. 

If I were you, I'd stay on the Northern Line and just change at Bank to get the DLR (may need to change again as there's so many final destinations for the DLR). Or were you thinking on getting the Jubilee line to Canary Wharf & then getting on the DLR? 

The only other station that the DLR starts at in the city proper is Tower Hill


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

xspiralx said:



			I'm not sure, but I am coming on the mainline into Waterloo, and I'm thinking I'll walk to Charing Cross and get another mainline train from there to Blackheath. Really don't want to have anything to do with the tubes, particularly as we will be travelling in at rush hour.
		
Click to expand...

Spiral, instead of walking to Charing Cross, just go up the stairs to Waterloo East and get a train to Blackheath (it'll probably be the same train but it'll save you some time).


----------



## Sealine (17 July 2012)

teapot said:



			There's a reason why they're saying avoid London bridge - hideous station IMHO and busy most of the day and eve in my experience. 

I'm going into Victoria and getting a train to Blackheath, avoiding any form of tube and central London  Do that enough the rest of the time.
		
Click to expand...

Is it just the tube at London Bridge that will be hideous.  I was planning to take train into London Bridge and change for Blackheath. Should I avoid it? Only other options will involve tube to get to either Victoria or Charing Cross as I'm coming in from Luton.


----------



## xspiralx (17 July 2012)

teapot said:



			Spiral, instead of walking to Charing Cross, just go up the stairs to Waterloo East and get a train to Blackheath (it'll probably be the same train but it'll save you some time).
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? Cool thanks, I'll do that then!

I always get the tube when I'm in London so I'm a bit crap at getting around any other way


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

Sealine said:



			Is it just the tube at London Bridge that will be hideous.  I was planning to take train into London Bridge and change for Blackheath. Should I avoid it? Only other options will involve tube to get to either Victoria or Charing Cross as I'm coming in from Luton.
		
Click to expand...

The tube will be hideous in rush hour no doubt about it. I tend to go through London Bridge quite a lot at all times of day and even the mainline station itself always looks crowded. It's quite small for how busy and popular it is. I've seen it when there are delays/cancellations on a normal working day and it's hideous, let alone when the Olympics are on.

But who knows? Maybe everyone will be staying at home?


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

xspiralx said:



			Oh really? Cool thanks, I'll do that then!

I always get the tube when I'm in London so I'm a bit crap at getting around any other way 

Click to expand...

You can't get lost walking to Waterloo East. The walk to Charing Cross takes a good 10mins even if you know where you're going  The trains are every 15 mins or so I do believe.


----------



## Fools Motto (17 July 2012)

teapot said:



			There isn't one. The 3 interconnecting dots on the map are literally Bank & Monument joined together. 

If I were you, I'd stay on the Northern Line and just change at Bank to get the DLR (may need to change again as there's so many final destinations for the DLR). Or were you thinking on getting the Jubilee line to Canary Wharf & then getting on the DLR? 

The only other station that the DLR starts at in the city proper is Tower Hill 

Click to expand...

 I had planned on getting the jubilee line to canary wharf. 

Umm, perhaps if I stay on the northen line to Embankment, then district to tower hill?


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			I had planned on getting the jubilee line to canary wharf. 

Umm, perhaps if I stay on the northen line to Embankment, then district to tower hill?
		
Click to expand...

That could work - just make sure you get the right Northern line as it splits into two at Kennington. That said you could go either way and change at Embankment or at Bank/Monument (which takes forever - did it once, never again!) and still get to Tower Hill


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

Guys we are coming from stevange so getting the train into kings cross I think at about 7am. whats then the best way to greenwhich?


----------



## teapot (17 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Guys we are coming from stevange so getting the train into kings cross I think at about 7am. whats then the best way to greenwhich?
		
Click to expand...

Circle line to Tower Hill, then get the DLR to Greenwich (but may have to change again depending on which one you get) if what I'd do


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

thank you hun the olympic website says go to finsbury park underground station, go to leicester square and then take the northern line to charing cross then go up to the normal charing cross station and take the southeastern to black heath! 

sorry you what!!!


----------



## Xander (17 July 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Guys we are coming from stevange so getting the train into kings cross I think at about 7am. whats then the best way to greenwhich?
		
Click to expand...

Northern line to Bank, DLR (Lewisham) to Greenwich (Cutty Sark is nearer but shuts at 7am). Takes about 25-30 mins when not rammed.

To others - avoid London Bridge tube station during rush hour. It is bloody awful even when the Olympics aren't on.


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2012)

thank you , I will right those down x

Xander that looks a very sensible option just looked it up on their journey planner


----------

